# Got er done!



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

He was out looking for love in the wrong place. Came in full strut, only gobbled twice on the way in. Unfortunately for him, it was his last. Northeast Ohio public land.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congratulations on a nice bird.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Congrats-nice bird! Has a brush for a beard.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Nothing better than a late season gobbler! Great Bird!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Well done. Ive been chasing the same bird for a little while now....had him come running in full strut tuesday evening and he stopped at 30 yards straight to my right and I had no shot......hen came running in and took him into the woods and out the north side....its killing me! Birds a stud too! Well done though on the late season stud!


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Scum_Frog said:


> Well done. Ive been chasing the same bird for a little while now....had him come running in full strut tuesday evening and he stopped at 30 yards straight to my right and I had no shot......hen came running in and took him into the woods and out the north side....its killing me! Birds a stud too! Well done though on the late season stud!


Thanks y'all. I had the same situation at the farm. Big, stud bird that I kept getting blocked by all the hens we have. I'd get him interested, but then they'd show up outta nowhere. Decided to give it a rest and give the public spot I shot a big one at last year. Almost the exact same spot, one year to the day, running and gunning.


----------

